# Today



## ffemt128 (Feb 13, 2012)

5 years ago today my baby girl was born. It's hard to believe she has grown up so fast. Seems like just yesterday.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2012)

I hear ya there! My daughter will start high school this year!


----------



## jeepingchick (Feb 13, 2012)

AWWWW Happy Birthday to her!!! I soooooo miss that age!!! My girl was such a little sweetie at that age (well she is now to but not the same LOL)


----------



## shen (Feb 13, 2012)

How quickly time flies. Enjoy every minute you get. Mine just turned 18 yesterday. 

When she was 4, I used to take her to pre-school on my motorcycle. She was the coolest kid in school!

She graduated high school in Jan. of this year (5 months early). Really hard to believe. Time has just flown by.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 13, 2012)

You guys and gals have the right perspective. Time flies so enjoy every opportunity with your children. My daughter will be 45 this year and it seems like only yesterday my wife woke me up at about 5:30 AM and said, "We have to go!" The years have flown by and seem to be accelerating. My only consolation is that as I have gotten older, my daugther is surprised as how smart I am gettling compared to when she was a teenager.


----------



## Julie (Feb 13, 2012)

Rocky said:


> ...... My only consolation is that as I have gotten older, my daugther is surprised as how smart I am gettling compared to when she was a teenager.



lol, it is amazing how smart we get as our daughters get older. My daughter is my baby and she is 27 and lives 8 hours away which bothers me more than my son who lives in China.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Feb 13, 2012)

I guess I'm still dummer than a box of rock as My daughter's 17 and graduating from highschool this year so you know where I stand  Time does go fast!


----------



## Flem (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, Shoebiedoo, you have a few years yet. But you too will get smarter.


----------



## Dugger (Feb 13, 2012)

My baby girl is 36 today... where does the time go!? She's 4000 miles away in Vancouver - I'm thankful for Skype!


----------



## midwestwine (Feb 16, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> 5 years ago today my baby girl was born. It's hard to believe she has grown up so fast. Seems like just yesterday.



That kinda funny my twin boys were also 5 on the 13.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 16, 2012)

midwestwine said:


> That kinda funny my twin boys were also 5 on the 13.



5:53 pm was the tob. It was funny because my oldest daughter and I were eating lunch in the cafe at the hospital and guessing times. I said 5:53 and sure enough.....

Happy B-day to your twins belated.


----------

